# Dallas @ Chicago 7:30 CSN 10/12



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Dallas @ Chicago
7:30 CLTV












Will the Cubs future owner will show up for the game?












> Gordon practiced and said his sore left ankle had healed enough for him to play Friday night against the Mavericks. Thabo Sefolosha (strained right hamstring) and Adrian Griffin (back) are out. Skiles said Joe Smith, who didn't practice with his sore right knee, might play limited minutes. … Skiles said he hoped to play the starters about 20 minutes again.- Chicago Tribune












Wonder if they're passing out headbands at the UC.....

Go Bulls!​


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I'll be there. Looking forward to seeing the new group go at it.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> I'll be there. Looking forward to seeing the new group go at it.


We expect a report .


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Noah! Noah! NOAH!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Will this game be in HD?
Comcast sportsnet plus is not HD for me but the replay is at 2 AM on the HD channel but wondering if this is being taped in HD


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

oh heads up, the game is going to be on CLTV, blackhawks on CSN


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Game is on Tvkoo!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls looking good early.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls on NBA League Pass Free Preview


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng playing the 2


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng is El FUEGO


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nocioni is a Bull in a china shop. He's stylke of play limits his minutes. Everyone is worried about his playing time, I think it's great we have this depth because he can go balls out all the time


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Am I the only one here?


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Dang, Noc's J is off tonight.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Deng has just been on fire so far.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm here now!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Not a good nite for noc.....Thomas, don't dive and hurt yourself.it's preseason


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Kryap on, Kryap off.....The Kryaper is in for the Bulls


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

UUUUGLY offense with Noah, THomas and Dunothing on the floor together


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Thomas misses the FT, gets the rebound and then gets fouled again shooting......3 pt play the hard way....if he could shoot a FT


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Right idea Du, but poor execution.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Noah should not dribble and Thomas should not take a charge in preseason


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

I like TT's aggresiveness.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

You can tell Victor is trying to earn himself some PT. He's trying to do a lot.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I really like Noah's effort


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ignor Kryapa is accomplishing nothing


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Nice long range shot by Du...after the big men agains show why they shouldn't dirbble


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Viktor's deficiencies can be hidden amongst Noah and Tyrus. kind of a short lineup we got here.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Did league pass price drop?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Viktor has to enjoy this playing time because he's not leaving that bench this year.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Well, he's earned it...Nice job Dusomething. Changing it from Dunothing


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Awful foul, Khryapa! Get your head in the game!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm hoping to see some sweet post moves, Gray.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

it's nice to see Jameson in the game. he's quick and has good handles and he'll be a good one


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gray can run the floor, trouble is he has to catch passes like that!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Great hustle play, T2.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

TT's jumper still leaves alot to be desired.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

T2 hits a J.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thomas hit a jumper? Woe!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice touch, Gray.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gray has some game in him!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hows Tyrus looking? Hopefully looking like he worked out this summer.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow this was one HELL of a draft for the bulls all 3 of these guys are gonna be good players in the NBA


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nice reverse by TT


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gray has only 2 rebounds? I think thats wrong.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Gray has to dunk that, I see alot of Zydrunas Ilgauskas in him.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm listening to the Dallas radio - sounds like Gray is an offensive force. That's nice.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Death taxes and Deng's jumper going in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

they need to find a spot for Thomas Gardner


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another nice dunk by Gardner!


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

If anyone can post clips tomorrow (if possible), I'd appreciate it. 

I hear Deng and Ty are looking great. Is Deng evolving into that goto scorer the team needs? Is he better in the low post and one on one? How is Ty's jumper and offensive game looking? Does he look like he is focusing on the game or is it still bad?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

narek said:


> I'm listening to the Dallas radio - sounds like Gray is an offensive force. That's nice.


link?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

at least gray is showing he can finish a little bit


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Damn, another really good draft by Paxson.

Gray is looking extremely good. He looks like he can contribute this season. Noah will contribute this season. Curry, atleast he can replace Barret. Gardner looks interesting too. It's fun to see.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noah's hands are ball magnets


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noah can't do much with the ball on the block. I'm envisioning a ton of passes plays with him, with the guards curling around the baseline.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yay. a hundo. chicago gets a little fatter


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Aron Gray is like a very poor man's Tim Duncan and I don't mean that in a bad way. He's very fundamental in his footwork in the post and the way he reads doubles/cutters. He's honestly the most offensively skilled big man the Bulls have had since Longley. Defensively his rotations are sound and looks like a solid rebounder too. His obviously lack of athleticism will result in him looking quite slow at times but he's skilled and smart enough to overcome that and be able to give this team 10-15 minutes of solid play off the bench.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> link?


Audio league pass from nba.com - it's where you can hear all the games.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Aron Gray is like a very poor man's Tim Duncan and I don't mean that in a bad way. He's very fundamental in his footwork in the post and the way he reads doubles/cutters. He's honestly the *[third]* most offensively skilled big man the Bulls have had since Longley. Defensively his rotations are sound and looks like a solid rebounder too. His obviously lack of athleticism will result in him looking quite slow at times but he's skilled and smart enough to overcome that and be able to give this team 10-15 minutes of solid play off the bench.


*Fixed*

1. Elton Brand
2. Eddy Curry

In terms of scoring ability


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Aron Gray is like a very poor man's Tim Duncan and I don't mean that in a bad way. He's very fundamental in his footwork in the post and the way he reads doubles/cutters. He's honestly the most offensively skilled big man the Bulls have had since Longley. Defensively his rotations are sound and looks like a solid rebounder too. His obviously lack of athleticism will result in him looking quite slow at times but he's skilled and smart enough to overcome that and be able to give this team 10-15 minutes of solid play off the bench.


Interesting. On another board I had posted this:

Gray conitues to post up well, and get good position in boxing out. Its hard to draw up an exact comparison for Aaron Gray right now....he reminds me a lot of Eddy Curry offensively so far...just not as athletic. His rebounding is Tim Duncan like kind of

The reason why I would draw the comparison between Gray and Curry on offense, and not Gray and Duncan, is because Gray has no midrange game. He isn't able to do anything with the ball in midrange, while Duncan can...thus making him more Curry like. Definitely see the Duncan comparison in his rebounding. While some people will be reading this and seeing it as outlandish, this speaks to the lack of centers in the NBA. Duncan/Curry have to be the comparisons for Gray, since he's not too much like Yao, Big Z, Dwight, or Shaq....and the rest of the centers for the most part are unskilled and way too crappy to compare Gray too. There is no middle ground for centers in the NBA. 

I really can't see Joe Smith getting too much playing time with Gray, Noah, Wallace, and Thomas on the team.

To answer theanimal23's question, no, Deng did not look like a go to scorer. In the 3rd quarter, when it was our guys verse their main guys, Hinrich and Deng were playing assinine ball. Deng couldn't create a shot for himself. We were running the offense through Tyrus in the high post for the most part, and Thomas looked pretty good. I'd say Tyrus Thomas, running it through the high post, looked closer to a first option than Luol Deng did tonight. 

This game was pretty much in our pocket, even without Gordon. I think the main reason for that is our defense. This team is going to be very special defensively. The type of team that holds opponents to 90 PPG, maybe even less. 

Joakim Noah had a bit of stone hands. Lots of passes bouncing off his hands, he fumbled some passes, and had reboudns bouncing off his hands. His hands seem to be worse than Tyson Chandler's. Hopefully that improves.

Still not seeing what the JamesOn Curry love is all about. He has good handles, but he can't hit a shot for the life of him, and his passing isn't that good either. He reminds me a lot of Vonteego Cummings...Curry will probably be playing in Europe by next year. He's just not that good. 

Can't help but be excited watching this team. Just seeing 7 footers out there (Noah/Gray in the 4th) is amazing. Last year, we were small. Now seeing that height out there, clogging up the lane defensively is just fun.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> *Fixed*
> 
> 1. Elton Brand
> 2. Eddy Curry
> ...


My bad, I meant Gray is the most skilled Bulls CENTER since Longley. Yep, more skilled then Curry too who really had no move aisde from the jump hook. His footwork in the post was/is no way near as assured as Gray's.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Noah can't do much with the ball on the block. I'm envisioning a ton of passes plays with him, with the guards curling around the baseline.


That's what she said?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm loving all that I hear from tonight's game. Deng is improved. Kirk is a better point guard, not just guard. Tyrus had a strong game. Noah and Gray are proving signs and they should be improvements over PJ and Malik. Although I saw some of the Nets 76ers game, and Malik did hit a few J's in the 1st Qtr, lol. Btw, Jason Smith on the 76ers looked very active. Good value for that team at #19/20. 

I'm sticking to my 56 wins prediction. Not sure what seed that is, but it should not be worse than 2.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Aron Gray is like a very poor man's Tim Duncan and I don't mean that in a bad way. He's very fundamental in his footwork in the post and the way he reads doubles/cutters. He's honestly the most offensively skilled big man the Bulls have had since Longley. Defensively his rotations are sound and looks like a solid rebounder too. His obviously lack of athleticism will result in him looking quite slow at times but he's skilled and smart enough to overcome that and be able to give this team 10-15 minutes of solid play off the bench.


Always value your opinion SPMJ. . . especially since I didn't get to watch the games. Your post seems a little inconsistent. Gray is the most skilled Bull center since Longley, but only good for 10-15 minutes off the bench? Do you mean this year?

I guess what I'm wondering is this, do any of you see Gray as a future starting NBA center?


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> Hows Tyrus looking? Hopefully looking like he worked out this summer.


Tyrus looks ALOT stronger. He can't be pushed around like he was last year. He used to get bowled over and fall awkwardly last year. Not this year. Plus he made 2-5 16-20 foot jumpers tonight, plus 9-12 from the line this year.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

C'mon. I like what I have seen initially from Gray, but comparing him to Duncan/Brand is silly. Even comparing him to Curry (who I have little opinion of) at this point is silly. He looks like a good second round pick who could contribute, but he also moves like his feet are in concrete. I think you will see a lot of times where his lack of foot speed will hurt him, and I don't see loads of minutes for him. 

Saying that, he looks like a great second round pick, and loads of teams made a mistake passing on him. He does have something to offer. He is HUGE.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Looking @ our young frontline's stats for tonight's game is a thing of beauty :

TT : 13pts, 7rebs, 3stls, 1blk (26min)

Noah : 11pts, 7rebs, 3asts, 1blk (24min)

Gray : 14pts, 10rebs (21min)

If we can get that sort of production nightly from them, we're gonna be tough to beat. They're all really good defenders also.

Anybody besides me think that having big's that pass as GOOD as TT & Noah are just as valuable as having scoring bigs? I think it creates just as many opprotunities. Only downfall is, TT & Noah aren't worth a double team yet and probably won't be for some time.

I like that fact that Bew Wallace be being more agressive in scoring now, which should be good for him JUST so he doesn't have to feel like great D is ALL he can do.

Wish Thabo was playing

C Noah / Gray
F Thomas
F Deng / Nocioni
G Gordon / Sefolosha
G Hinrich 

= Rings in the future.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

lougehrig said:


> Tyrus looks ALOT stronger. He can't be pushed around like he was last year. He used to get bowled over and fall awkwardly last year. Not this year. Plus he made 2-5 16-20 foot jumpers tonight, plus 9-12 from the line this year.


:clap: Sounds great


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

lougehrig said:


> Tyrus looks ALOT stronger. He can't be pushed around like he was last year. He used to get bowled over and fall awkwardly last year. Not this year.


Now that you've mentioned it, I've noticed that too.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> My bad, I meant Gray is the most skilled Bulls CENTER since Longley. Yep, more skilled then Curry too who really had no move aisde from the jump hook. His footwork in the post was/is no way near as assured as Gray's.


No love for Brad Miller ?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> I'm loving all that I hear from tonight's game. Deng is improved. Kirk is a better point guard, not just guard. Tyrus had a strong game. Noah and Gray are proving signs and they should be improvements over PJ and Malik. Although I saw some of the Nets 76ers game, and Malik did hit a few J's in the 1st Qtr, lol. Btw, Jason Smith on the 76ers looked very active. Good value for that team at #19/20.
> 
> I'm sticking to my 56 wins prediction. Not sure what seed that is, but it should not be worse than 2.


Im really loving our team. With the exception of Ben Wallace being a year older and maybe declining physically a bit, we are undoubtedly better in every single facet. Much bigger, more athletic, better depth, more experienced, more cohesive, and better rested even (referring to Kirk & Noch specifically). Our frontline last year was the weak point, but now with Wallace more integrated, Tyrus ready to contribute, and an NBA-ready freak like Noah (lets not forget solid insurance men like Smith and Gray) its really one of the better frontcourts in the East.

This is gonna be one hell of season: 55 wins, at least. Top 2 team in the East. Advancement to 3rd round of playoffs (Finals appearance isnt such a crazy thought either...)


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Some quick notes from yesterday’s game.

Hinrich is noticeably bigger in the arms and shoulders. 

Tyrus’ midrange jumper looks good and he’s confident taking it. Deng and TT at the 3 and 4 are going to be the cornerstones of the organization and the championship dreams rest on their conversion into stardom.

I love Noah. This guy is going to be a hell of a glue player. Good handle and aggressive play. He’s the Chandler replacement. 

Wallace looked pretty useless out there. I’m sure he’s just saving himself for the big games. Wait, wasn’t that the story last year too?

Deng. Bigger. Stronger. Looked comfortable posting up on the block. Also showed an impressive display of backing his defender down into the lane and then converting on a turnaround jump shot. The midrange J is still strong. 

Gray is serviceable. Posts up well and can grab a rebound. Not a stiff at all. Somewhat clumsy retrieving and holding on to the ball... but he’s a rookie... He’ll get used to the quicker players I hope. He looks like a solid, legit, all-around skilled NBA center.

James On Curry showed me nothing.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks for the recaps everyone. 

I'm getting all caught up in the excitement everyone is showing, and yet we haven't even thrown Joe Smith, Gordon, Griff or Thabo into the mix yet!

Good times.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Mebarak said:


> Joakim Noah had a bit of stone hands. Lots of passes bouncing off his hands, he fumbled some passes, *and had reboudns bouncing off his hands*. His hands seem to be worse than Tyson Chandler's. Hopefully that improves.


He is having difficulty snatching rebounds in the air at the apex of his jump. This is possibly due to the shoulder problem. If you remember, before the draft, Noah's agent stated that the time when his shoulder limits him most is when he jumps straight up for rebounds.
I assume going overhand for dunks in traffic is also difficult, and hes been diving at the cup for layup attempts instead.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

For the guys, like me, who can't watch the game -- these recaps are great. Thanks. I agree with K4E, Deng and Ty could be our cornerstone soon. If that happens, we'll be nasty as Gordon is not your average 3rd best player.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I think this team is great the way it is. It's just a question whether Reinsdorf will pay for it. I hope so.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Electric Slim said:


> I think this team is great the way it is. It's just a question whether Reinsdorf will pay for it. I hope so.


Ditto...I'm honestly a bit worried now about making a Kobe trade though. Sam Smith seems to think we'd give up 3 of our core! Personally, I think Deng, Tyrus, Noah as our frontcourt of the future is too friggin talented to breakup until they give us a reason to break it up.


----------

